# Are you going to CES?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

CES January 7-10, 2008 in Las Vegas.

Will you be attending?

We are looking for someone to take pictures and give us a report.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd love to, but I'm already burning my time off (and money) on Christmas traveling. I'll definitely be scouring the already extensive coverage and posting here, on my blog, and discussing on the podcast.

Many respected journalists, John C Dvorak being chief amongst them, are taking this virtual CES approach, as by most reports, press saturation has been reached and surpassed.

But for anyone just going to hang out, I hear CES is a BLAST! Congrats to anyone already planning on going, and by all means, take lots of pictures.


----------



## MacDad2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Sonnie-

I will be at CES. Let me know what you want to accomplish in form of pics and report and hopefully I can accomondate.

Chris


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I promised a friend that lives in Vegas I would but ..........sadly I wont be able to.........sigh:hissyfit::crying: You guys have fun for me though and we expect a good report when you get back.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Chris, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i would of love to. iam only 7 hr drive away. but i had a job i had to put to bed. iam going to try next year.:sad2:


----------

